# Farewell, beloved Simon



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

At the age of 11.5 years, my beloved Simon crossed the bridge yesterday. 

About two weeks ago, we got the devastating news that Simon had a bone tumor in his front leg, near the elbow. We thought we were going in that day for xrays that would show some arthritis, or possibly some elbow dysplasia, that was causing a new limp in the front. Instead the xrays showed a tumor. After consulting with the state vet school's radiologists and oncologists, all agreed -- cancer. Then other tests confirmed it. We were still waiting on the last biopsy results to determine whether it was osteosarcoma in a very rare location, or synovial or histiocytic cancer instead. None of those would have been curable, but it mattered for treatment to know what kind of cancer it was. 

Working with the oncology department, we were prepared to do radiation treatment and chemo once the type of cancer was identified definitively, as they thought it might give him as much as a year with great quality of life. He had a good acupuncturist and holistic vet on his team to give him excellent integrative care while going through radiation and chemo. Our university-based team devised a cancer-specific home cooked diet for him. The new integrative medicine program at the vet school thought Simon was a great candidate to show the power of acupuncture and Chinese medicine to extending quality of life in combination with full cancer treatment (radiation and chemo). He was going to get _everything _they could offer to extend his quality of life as long as possible. The team thought he'd do great with the treatment protocol they were developing for him. We were so optimistic last week that we'd get more time.

Alas, the cancer didn't give us a chance to fight it. It had a sneaky trick, days before the first radiation treatment. The tumor weakened the bone so severely that the simple act of trying to stand up caused a pathological fracture through the middle of the tumor -- a "worst case scenario" kind of risk with any bone cancer. His tumor was in a spot that bears a lot of weight, an unlucky location with an unlucky disease. The bone fractured, right through the middle of the weakest spot in the middle of the tumor. 

Pathological breaks do not heal, as there's tumor and dead bone on both sides. It nearly always means then end, especially in an old dog whose hips in the rear are so arthritic they couldn't handle him trying to be a tripod. He was looking at a future full of a lot of pain, with no good ending. All our plans to fight the cancer collapsed. 

I promised him when the cancer was diagnosed that I wouldn't let him suffer, so I had to keep the promise and let him go -- even though I'm not ready to live in a world without him in it. He was hurting, so we had to make the hard decision to say goodbye. He died very peacefully, surrounded by love. 

Simon came to us over a decade ago as a young, scared pup, saved by Westside Shepherd Rescue from a high-kill shelter in Los Angeles. A wonderful foster home gave him a bridge to a happy future. When we lived in L.A., he had friends all over town. Past and former employees of his doggie day care place recognized him on walks and at dog parks and came up and greeted him by name. Neighbor kids came running out of homes to see him on walks. He made people he met feel like they were all his special friends. He loved making humans laugh and spread joy as easily as breathing.

I miss my dear friend terribly.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, Magwart, I am so sorry for your loss! It sounds like he was such a special dog... and what a special home he found with you! My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful guy. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of this gorgeous boy


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Such a difficult time to lose a friend.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Simon  Rest In Peace Handsome boy


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What a tragic loss, he sounds like a very special dog.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry  RIP Simon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No matter how long we have them, it is never long enough....the greatest gift of love is letting them go even though it tears our hearts ...

:rip: Simon.........may there be plenty of balls and friends while you wait at the Bridge...

Lee


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Simon was a grand boy.
Sheilah


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Simon was a wonderful dog and obviously much beloved.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Those we love don't go away,
They walk beside us everyday,
Unseen, unheard, but always near,
Still loved, still missed and ever dear









Dear Magwort, I am truly sorry for this sad news. I know you went above and beyond for your special boy. He knows too.

RIP beautiful Simon


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My heart hurts for yours. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You gave him a great life and he lived it to the fullest. RIP Simon. Good boy..


----------



## FrankRSalatino (Nov 19, 2013)

I am deeply sorry for your loss and the pain that you must be feeling. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

My condolences on your loss of your very special Simon. Your story says alot about the love and special relationship you had with him, he was truly blessed to have had such a wonderful person as yourself in his life for such a long time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Simon was a beautiful boy, I'm sure he will be deeply missed.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## vm53506 (Dec 13, 2013)

R.I.P. Simon.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

"I promised him when the cancer was diagnosed that I wouldn't let him suffer, so I had to keep the promise and let him go -- even though I'm not ready to live in a world without him in it. He was hurting, so we had to make the hard decision to say goodbye. He died very peacefully, surrounded by love."

My heart goes out to you and I applaud your selflessness....ohhhhhh it's ever so tough but you can at least go forward knowing that as difficult as it was, you lived up to your promise bred out of love and commitment for your boy Simon. Your situation makes me so very sad and reminds me of my tears when I was in your shoes but it also reminds of such a fine quality which some humans possess and your love for Simon is a prime example. 

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

We ALL have had to make this heart rendering decision with this breed or any breed. It never gets any easier but it is still the right decision. I HOPE I see them in the afterlife if there is one. They deserve to be there so much more then I ever will.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, all. They get old far, far too fast. Cancer in dogs absolutely sucks. We lost the last one to hemangio, three years ago. As I get older, they seem to get older faster. 

We canceled our winter vacation to stay with home him after the diagnosis, and to be able to put the money toward his treatment. Having the extra time to be home and enjoy him in what turned out to be his last week was a blessing--we had lots and lots of time snuggling. I'm so glad we had that time home, off work, to spend with him!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

---------" We canceled our winter vacation to stay with home him after the diagnosis, and to be able to put the money toward his treatment. Having the extra time to be home and enjoy him in what turned out to be his last week was a blessing--we had lots and lots of time snuggling. I'm so glad we had that time home, off work, to spend with him! "-------------

Bless you for doing that---------I'm sure Simon loved your attention and devotion. 

But look what YOU gained. You will never forget that week as long as you live.


----------

